# Ford 9N with 3 speed tansmission and high low gear



## skeet

My tractor has a 3 speed transmission and also has a High and Low gear. I have talked to several people and none of them have heard of this feature. Could somebody help me, I am trying to find the tractor Model, 9N or 8N and what year it probably was built. I have search all the numbers on the various housings and have come up with nothing to help me identify the tractor The tractor has on the front a Ford emblem with Ferquson System.

Please help


----------



## sixbales

Visit this site: oldfordtractors.com

They have a quick ford tractor ID section.

You may have a Sherman transmission??? Or Hupp?? Or Everett?? Or Howard?? Or F&T?? These transmissions are all covered at this site under Sherman Transmissions.


----------



## DrBailey

skeet , if you will post the vin # on here I can tell you what year it is, also if you can post pics of the hi-lo shifter,we can determan who made that. 
several pics would also help derterman more about the N.
BTW, the vin # is on the left side of the engine,just to the rear of the oil filter. stamped into a smooth flat spot on the engine block.


----------



## skeet

*Thank you*

Thank you for this information and I have check it out and found a few things.
I know there are several transmissions and I will check that section out.
Again thank you, if you have any ideas about the 3 speed with high and low gear let me know. thanks


----------



## skeet

I can not read the serial number, but I can send you pics of the tractor


----------



## DrBailey

skeet said:


> Thank you for this information and I have check it out and found a few things.
> I know there are several transmissions and I will check that section out.
> Again thank you, if you have any ideas about the 3 speed with high and low gear let me know. thanks


The 3 speed would indicate it being a 9 N most likely, 2N also had a three speed.
8N has a 4 speed.


----------



## skeet

*Pics of my ford*

I am posting pics now


----------



## pauldeere

9 N's were built from 1939 to 1942........2N's from 1942 to 1948.......8N's from 1948 to 1952
Then the Jubilee was built in 1953 only.......Hope this helps.....


----------



## Ken N Tx

................................................


----------



## smokedragon

*Help with my 8N*



Ken N Tx said:


> ................................................


I recently purchased an 8N with bottom plow, cultivator, disk, 5ft bush hog, and 6ft box. It has a 12V conversion, but good compression. It has a few things that need to be fixed but overall it's not bad.

Here is the issue: It says on the rear axle "4-28-1947" and below that "2N4515A2" The serial number is unreadable on the engine block. Just behind the starter (right where the engine bolts to the transmission) is cast "8N - B"

I bought it as an 8N, and I know they were made from 47 - 52.

But it has a 3 speed transmission. After reading online it looks like ALL 8N's had 4 speeds.

Do I have some really unique 2N/8N hybrid that fell in the small area between the two?? Or do I have a frankenstein tractor??

As far as I know, the tractor is all original.

Any ideas? Any help?


----------



## sixbales

I contacted *John Smith*, founder of Smith's Old Ford Tractors on the internet. John is an expert on these old Ford tractors. Visit his website to learn more about your tractor. Here is what John said about your tractor:

*"He has a '47 2N tractor that has had an engine transplant at some time from an 8N. The 8N-B block casting indicates a '50-'51 side distributor engine block. Very common, since the 9N-2N-8N engines are interchangeable. It was common back in the day for farmers to order a rebuilt engine on an exchange basis rather than rebuild the one in the tractor. This makes for a lot of mismatched serial numbers in the tractors surviving today. All 8N tractors did have 4 speed transmissions as well as the other 8N features. There were no "transition tractors" built by Ford. Mismatched components were all the result of owner swaps." *


----------



## smokedragon

That is really interesting, but now I am really wondering what's going on. I loaded the tractor up today and decided in the daylight to try and get the serial number from the block and it starts with 9N. So the serial number on the block says its a 2N, but 8N-B is cast right into the engine (where it bells out before bolting to the transmission).

Likewise, it has a front distributor, not side........

So why does it have 8N-B cast into it and still have a front distributor.

I have read all of Mr. Smith's website, and still cannot figure out what has happened.....


----------

